# New DJ / 4X



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Just picked this frame up on the cheap.
07 Yeti DJ leftover on closeout :thumbsup: 
Going to be turned into my new 4X and Slalom rig.
Just waiting on the cranks from Wiggle.

Buid specs:

Rock Shox Argyle 318
Cane Creek S8 headset
Funn bars
Peregrine bar ends 
Oury grips
Thomson X4 50mm stem
Avid Juicy 3 160mm
Sram X7 shifter
Sram X7 derailleur
Sram 970 11-32
Sram 971 chain
Thomson post
Specialized seat 
Shimano SLX crankset
Time atac z clipless 
E13 STS guide
Mavic EN321 laced to Quando 20mm/XT756 hubs
Maxxis Highrollers ST 2.35


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

no build pics?


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Was going to wait till the cranks showed up to post built pics but here ya go.............


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Thats gonna be one kickass ride for sure. sounds like you probly got a KILLER deal on the frame too


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Complete.....


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

Those frames are amazing, where did you get the deal??


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

looks sweet,like the busa too.whats the weight?(of the yeti)


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Not sure of the weight but I'm looking for under 30lbs
I may stop in the local shop this weekend and through it on the scale just to be sure.


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

*pull out the rebound adjuster*

the big red knob under the right side lower on ur fork it pulls out. Its the rebound adjuster pull it out trust me its designed to come off after it is set. youll see, you can leave it in but it will get lost or destroyed


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't get why that frame doesn't have horizontal dropouts. That would make it much better IMO. Sick bike though....I definitely like it.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

bloodfart said:


> the big red knob under the right side lower on ur fork it pulls out. Its the rebound adjuster pull it out trust me its designed to come off after it is set. youll see, you can leave it in but it will get lost or destroyed


Thanks, I've lost a couple off my Boxxers in the past.


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

EndersShadow said:


> I don't get why that frame doesn't have horizontal dropouts. That would make it much better IMO. Sick bike though....I definitely like it.


It does have replaceable dropouts too....:madman: 
I guess there's been talk of Yeti making them but nothing yet.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

Verrrrryyyyyyyy sweeettttttt!!!!!!!

I would love to get the Yeti 4x or dj.

Enjoy.


----------

